# سوال عن سعر جهاز توتال ستيشن



## mzawaya2004 (17 فبراير 2007)

الى الاخوة الكرام ممكن اعرف سعر جهاز توتال ستيشن على ان يكون من شركة مشهورة منثل ويلد واين يتوفر ؟


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (17 فبراير 2007)

*سعر التوتال استيشن*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز
اني اشتغل على جهاز توتال استيشن توبكون ياباني الصنع وهذا الجهاز بديع وجيد جدا
وبالنسبه للاسعار 
1- توبكون220 ياباني ذو شاشه واحده الدقه حد 10 ثواني (( 5000 دولار ))
2- = 770 = ذو شاشتين الدقه ثانيه واحده (( 7700 دولار ))
3- هذه الاجهزه متوفره في الاردن مع العلم يتوفر مع الجهاز الركيزه والعاكس وواير نقل المعلومات 
و السوفت وير هذا ما اردت ان تعرفه بايجاز مع الشكر


----------



## mzawaya2004 (18 فبراير 2007)

*thank u*

شكرا عزيزي على المعلومة


----------



## zaen (22 فبراير 2007)

تبداء اسعار التوتل استيشن

اوالمحطه المتكامله

من 25000 الى اكثر من100000 ريال سعودي

طبعا في السعوديه

والله اعلم واحكم

ماركة سوكيا سوكيشا سابقا

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ابو ارجوان (23 فبراير 2007)

قبل اسبوعين سافرت الى القاهرة واشتريت جهاز توتل استشن سوكيا 610k ماركة ممتازة وجهاز بسيط ويؤدي الغرض بشاشة واحدة .
قيمة الجهاز : 340000 جنيه مصري مايعادل 22500 ريال سعودي.
ولو بغيت اطيك عنوان الشركة .


----------



## ابو ارجوان (23 فبراير 2007)

عفوا اربعة وثلاثون الف جنيه


----------



## asd85 (21 مارس 2007)

يا اخي طبعا بيفرق حسب النوع وبيفرق من دولة لاخري
بس عنا تقريبا من 700 ل1000 دولار


----------



## م جمال رجب (20 مارس 2009)

*سعر التوتال ستيشن*

سعر توتال ستيشن ليكا tc1100 وتوبكون وأماكن المعارض في مصر 
وشكرااااا


----------



## dylawer (23 يناير 2010)

ارجو اعلام سعر جهاز توتال ستيشن نوع توب كون موديل 7501


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (23 يناير 2010)

سعرالجهاز Gts-753  تقريبا من 80الى 85 الف جنية مصرى ماركة توبكون


----------



## منهالي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني
اتمنى ان تفيدوني عن سعر توتال ستشن gts230n
تقبلوا مروري اخواني


----------



## منهالي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني
اتمنى ان تفيدوني عن سعر توتال ستشن gts230n
تقبلوا مروري اخواني


----------



## محمد ابولحوم (9 أبريل 2013)

كم سعر جهاز لايكا 504


----------

